# When will next week's schedules be confirmed?



## DazBarber (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi all,

I see from my Radio Times that next week is one of those 'undecided football schedule' weeks with various options depending on who is showing which game.

For instance, on Sunday evening either BBC1 or ITV1 will be showing a game.

Tivo (and RadioTimes.com and Digiguide) are still showing schedules indicating that neither channel will be showing football. I presume this will be updated at some point.

Does anybody know when the real schedule will be revealed so I can set up my TiVo (and avoid the football)?

Thanks,

Daz


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

DazBarber said:


> Does anybody know when the real schedule will be revealed so I can set up my TiVo (and avoid the football)?


Surely your SPs will cope with this?

If, on the other hand, there is something you fancy in the listings as they stand at the moment, you could set it to record now and if it is subsequently dropped from the scedule, it would be picked up later.

It amazes me when I go for a 1/2 hour soap fix to discover that tivo has recorded it at a different time or not, or even for an hour instead because of the World Cup changes. This is what makes it stand head and shoulders above other pvrs.


----------



## DazBarber (Jun 10, 2002)

...coolstream said:


> Surely your SPs will cope with this?
> 
> If, on the other hand, there is something you fancy in the listings as they stand at the moment, you could set it to record now and if it is subsequently dropped from the scedule, it would be picked up later.
> 
> It amazes me when I go for a 1/2 hour soap fix to discover that tivo has recorded it at a different time or not, or even for an hour instead because of the World Cup changes. This is what makes it stand head and shoulders above other pvrs.


Yes, assuming that Tribune update the listings beforehand, SPs will work fine. It's the programmes which I set individually that concern me as some probably aren't even listed yet as all channels are set to the non-football version of the listings.

Mind you, I've found THIS PAGE which goes some way to giving me a clue for the next few days at least!

Cheers,

Daz


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

DazBarber said:


> Mind you, I've found THIS PAGE which goes some way to giving me a clue for the next few days at least!


And there's always 
*http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/ *
to check (on the day) on how other progs are affected.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

The above updates page now reveals the following:-

 *SATURDAY 24 JUNE 
BBC1 - confirmed schedule

3:25pm World Cup Match of the Day: Germany v Sweden
7:45pm World Cup Match of the Day: Argentina v Mexico
12:20pm World Cup Match of the Day Highlights
2:05am World Cup Match of the Day Replay followed by Weatherview

ITV1 - confirmed schedule

11:15pm World Cup Highlights*

And the above matches appear in Tivo's To Do List - Well Done, Tribune!


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

What did Tribune do last time? IIRC they opted for one out of the two possible scenarios, and attempted to "correct" last minute if the wrong scenario was selected.


----------



## DazBarber (Jun 10, 2002)

It's all a bit last minute though. I forced a daily call before bed last night and there was no change. I did the same first thing this morning and I got the updated schedule. If I'd left TiVo to its own devices it may have performed a call last night and missed today's schedule. It has been published for at couple of days at least.

Mind you, I'm just glad that they are bothering to make the changes so a forced call gives me the correct schedule (thank goodness I'm not away on holiday)!

Daz


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

ericd121 said:


> The above updates page now reveals the following:-
> 
> *SATURDAY 24 JUNE
> BBC1 - confirmed schedule
> ...


POXY FOOTBALL.

Because of that stupid game hogging all the channels we ended up with 2 hours of general ITV2 then they moved the Grand prix around, from ITV 1 to ITV 2 then back again.

I don't mind missing some tv because things clash, but when they seem to be shifting things around willy nilly it's just a joke. The sooner the world cup is over the better. The schedules are all over the place due to it.

It doesn't seem to be Tribunes fault, the Papers all had alternate scheduled depending who won what group but it the wall to wall coverage is really getting on my bits...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

The Beeb's Quarter Final matches haven't hit my Tivo yet...  

According to the page linked to by Daz, the Quarter Final matches are divided thus:- 

FRIDAY 30 JUNE
QUARTER-FINAL ONE
Germany v Argentina
Berlin, 1600
Live on ITV/BBC Radio Five Live

QUARTER-FINAL TWO
Italy v Ukraine
Hamburg, 2000
Live on BBC One/Radio Five Live

SATURDAY 1 JULY
QUARTER-FINAL THREE
England v Portugal
Gelsenkirchen, 1600
Live on BBC One/Radio Five Live

QUARTER-FINAL FOUR
Brazil v France
Frankfurt, 2000
Live on ITV/BBC Radio Five Live

My Tivo has only two matches listed, 15:30 on Friday and Saturday on ITV.

Fingers crossed this is sorted overnight.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Gavin said:


> ... but it the wall to wall coverage is really getting on my bits...


Hear, Hear!


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Amen. I would favour going back to the days when football was banned for interfering with archery practice!!


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Fantastic sport! I've had a wishlist set up for Archery ever since I bought my first TiVo (slightly AFTER the middle ages). It's never ever recorded anything. The world is a crazy mixed up place...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Gavin said:


> POXY FOOTBALL.
> 
> Because of that stupid game hogging all the channels we ended up with 2 hours of general ITV2 then they moved the Grand prix around, from ITV 1 to ITV 2 then back again.
> 
> I don't mind missing some tv because things clash, but when they seem to be shifting things around willy nilly it's just a joke. The sooner the world cup is over the better. The schedules are all over the place due to it.


To be honest, Wimbledon is even worse for this. For some reason, matches are often switched from BBC2 to BBC1 and schedules swap channels at a moment's notice without warning.

This policy baffles me as, if you're watching the tennis you have the inconvenience of having to change the channel. If you're not watching the tennis and are watching BBC1 you have the inconvenience of changing the channel. If you're recording something on BBC1, you LOSE it and don't get to see it.

Like I said - I don't see who benefits from these instant schedule changes.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I must admit, I've had withdrawal symptoms with these last two football-less days; I was so used to sitting down at 2:00pm or 3:00pm to watch a live match, everyday for the best part of three weeks.

Thank god, the haitus is over and the Quarter Finals are upon us.

To quote Danny Kelly in the Times 


> Yes, I know what youre thinking . . .
> 
> Why is the World Cup so small and over so quickly?
> 
> From now on our ration of sweet, juicy football will be cut from three matches a day to two. Then there will be just one match every 24 hours. And finally, as we get down to the real meat, there will be days when there is no football at all. None. Nada. Rien. Zip. Zero. It is the spectre that haunts every World Cup.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

aerialplug said:


> To be honest, Wimbledon is even worse for this. For some reason, matches are often switched from BBC2 to BBC1 and schedules swap channels at a moment's notice without warning.
> 
> This policy baffles me as, if you're watching the tennis you have the inconvenience of having to change the channel. If you're not watching the tennis and are watching BBC1 you have the inconvenience of changing the channel. If you're recording something on BBC1, you LOSE it and don't get to see it.
> 
> Like I said - I don't see who benefits from these instant schedule changes.


And don't forget the case where a match is on BBC1 and so they decide that due to the fact many people are unable to change channel to BBC2 - they move the local news at 6.30pm to BBC2 - which means some areas won't get local news.

BBC2 South can not do a different service for Oxford - unlike BBC1.

And nobody in England (except London) can get their local BBC2 on digital.


----------

